# WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Hab mir hier in dem Forum schon einiges durchgelesen und denke das hier einiges an Fachwissen vorhanden ist.
Ich hab mir Teile für einen neuen PC bestellt und der soll mit WaKü sein (nicht weil es braucht, sondern weil ich lust drauf habe).
CPU: Ryzen 3900X
GPU: MSI RTX 3080 Ti Gaming X Trio
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora
GPU-Kühler: Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 2080 Ti + aktive Backplate
Gehäuse: bequiet Dark Base 900 pro
Radiatoren: 2 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper V2 420mm
AGB und Pumpe: Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB inkl. Eispumpe VPP755

Mein Plan: 1 Radiator in der Front mit Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüftern (Luft ins Gehäuse), der 2. oben mit be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (Luft aus dem Gehäuse), ein Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüfter am Boden (Luft ins Gehäuse) und ein be quiet! Silent Wing 3 PWM hinten (Luft aus dem Gehäuse)

Kreislauf: von der Pumpe zur CPU - GPU - Radiator oben - Radiator vorne

Der Gedanke: mit den 2 420er wird es sau eng, nach der gpu in den oberen Radiator, damit die warme Luft nicht ins Gehäuse kommt. (alternativ wäre CPU- Radiator oben - GPU - Radiator vorne, jedoch hab ich denke da von dem Radiator vorne zuviel warme Luft im Gehäuse).
Durch die Nocuta Lüfter (Luft ins Gehäuse) kommt mehr Luft ins Gehäuse (mehr m3/h, extra Steuerung), die bequiet Lüfter transportieren weniger Luft aus dem Gehäuse = Überdruck = weniger Staub im Gehäuse
Die Steuerung soll über Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT erfolgen (also jeder Radiator seperat angesteuert). Die 2 Lüfter ohne Radiatoren sollen die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse kühl halten.

Meine Fragen: Langen die Radiatoren, bzw. würde es auch statt einem 420er ein 280er machen (falls der nicht rein passt), ich werde evtl. nur die GPU leicht übertakten (nicht manuell) und es muss daher nicht "perfekt" gekühlt sein aber ich möchte das System so leise wie möglich machen.
Macht meine Konfiguration eigentlich Sinn oder sind da große Fehler (auch Denkfehler) drin.
Mir geht es um Fehler und groben Unfug und eher nicht so um noch 0,5% mehr raus zu holen.

Bin für alle Tipps und Anregungen dankbar


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

@sinusspass
Ja das mit dem Gehäuse, ich hatte da auch so meine Zweifel. Wie schätzd du das ein mit wärmer laufen? Ist es dann nur wärmer, viel wärmer oder schlicht weg Unsinn.

Oh, das hab ich nicht bedacht, das GPU-Kühlung mit der MSI nicht kompatibel sind. Wo findet man sowas? bzw wie finde ich raus, welcher Kühler da am besten passt?
Über die VPP755 hab ich auch gelesen. Ist nicht perfekt, wird aber ihre arbeit machen oder?


----------



## Sinusspass (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

10°C mehr werden es schon sein, wenn ich mal auf die Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer schaue. Der Hardware macht das recht wenig, aber du musst bei der Wahl der Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit paar Sachen beachten und -je nach Präferenz- optische Abstriche machen.

Am einfachsten findet man Kühler, indem man einfach bei Google den Namen der Karte und Waterblock, Wasserblock oder sonst ein passendes Suchwort eingibt.

Das Problem bei der VPP755 ist bzw. war, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, dass sie unzuverlässig anläuft oder einfach ausfällt. Offiziell heißt es, das wäre gefixt. Allerdings hört man abseits davon hin und wieder Fälle von nicht funktionierender Regelung, was man einfach von anderen Pumpen wesentlich seltener hört. Da sind es eher andere Probleme, die sich meist leicht lösen lassen oder am Alter oder der Komplexität der verbauten Elektronik liegen.


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> 10°C mehr werden es schon sein, wenn ich mal auf die Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer schaue. Der Hardware macht das recht wenig, aber du musst bei der Wahl der Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit paar Sachen beachten und -je nach Präferenz- optische Abstriche machen.
> 
> Am einfachsten findet man Kühler, indem man einfach bei Google den Namen der Karte und Waterblock, Wasserblock oder sonst ein passendes Suchwort eingibt.
> 
> Das Problem bei der VPP755 ist bzw. war, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, dass sie unzuverlässig anläuft oder einfach ausfällt. Offiziell heißt es, das wäre gefixt. Allerdings hört man abseits davon hin und wieder Fälle von nicht funktionierender Regelung, was man einfach von anderen Pumpen wesentlich seltener hört. Da sind es eher andere Probleme, die sich meist leicht lösen lassen oder am Alter oder der Komplexität der verbauten Elektronik liegen.



Ja das mit google ist mir klar  aber gibt es da irgendeine inet seite oder ähnlich mit datenbank und evtl. tests?
Was heisst bei der Wahl von schläuchen und Flüssigkeit muss man paar sachen beachten? Ich wollte einen 16/10 Schläuche von Alphacool und einfach dest. Wasser ohne Zusätzen nehmen

Ja mit der Pumpe hab ich gelesen aber wie du sagst, sind solche sachen angeblich gefixt.

Helfen da die 2 Lüfter fürs Gehäuse die Temp. einigermaßen unten zu halten oder denkst du, dass die Temp. trotzdem so viel steigt?

Und sorry dass ich so blöd frage, hab da aber keine Erfahrung (irgendwann muss man ja anfangen )


----------



## claster17 (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Joe82Low schrieb:


> Helfen da die 2 Lüfter fürs Gehäuse die Temp. einigermaßen unten zu halten oder denkst du, dass die Temp. trotzdem so viel steigt?



Nein, hilft nicht. Wenn du gute Temperaturen in diesem Gehäuse haben willst, nimm die Tür ab oder schneide Löcher rein. Der Deckel oben braucht ebenfalls Bearbeitung, wenn da Luft durch soll.

Ich habe 2x 420mm und 6x NF-A14 drin und ohne jegliche Anpassung des Gehäuses kannst du 40-45°C Wasser erwarten. Nach Bearbeitung von Front und Deckel waren es 30-35°C bei geringerer Drehzahl. Jetzt mit MoRa420 sind es 20-25°C.



> Ja mit der Pumpe hab ich gelesen aber wie du sagst, sind solche sachen angeblich gefixt.



Und trotzdem tauchen immer wieder defekte Pumpen auf. In eine bewährte D5 habe ich mehr Vertrauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Joe82Low schrieb:


> Ja das mit google ist mir klar  aber gibt es da irgendeine inet seite oder ähnlich mit datenbank und evtl. tests?


Die Wakü-community ist nicht so groß, zudem nehmen sich die ganzen Kühler alle nicht allzu viel. Es macht für die ganzen Hardwareredaktionen einfach keinen Sinn, Unmengen an Kühlern zu testen. Für Grafikkarten gibt es zwar einige Vergleichstests mit einigen Kühlern, das sind aber alles nur Tests des Referenzdesigns, Kühlertests für custom Designs sieht man sehr selten, was auch damit zu tun hat, dass es oft nur sehr wenig Auswahl gibt. Zudem ist das mit dem genauen Messen recht aufwändig, die beste Anlaufstelle ist da Igor´s Lab, aber da werden auch nur Kühler für die Referenzkarte getestet.
Am Ende ist der Grundtenor der Tests aber immer ziemlich gleich: Sämtliche Wasserkühler nehmen sich praktisch nicht viel, immerhin sind die entscheidenden Strukturen alle ähnlich aufgebaut und die Unterschiede bei entscheidenden Komponenten in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen. Wichtiger sind Verarbeitungsqualität, Herstellersupport und Optik, aber wenn man eine custom Karte hat, hat man meist ohnehin kaum bis gar keine Auswahl.


Joe82Low schrieb:


> Was heisst bei der Wahl von schläuchen und Flüssigkeit muss man paar sachen beachten? Ich wollte einen 16/10 Schläuche von Alphacool und einfach dest. Wasser ohne Zusätzen nehmen


Da gehts schon los. Das schreibt natürlich keine Seite und sagt kein Youtuber, aber klarer Schlauch enthält immer auswaschbare Weichmacher, die das System versauen und sogar verstopfen können. Auch wenn die Verwendung von destilliertem Wasser da hilft, da Kühlmittelzusätze das Auswaschen noch beschleunigen, wird der Weichmacher bei höheren Temperaturen leicht ausgewaschen. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte das Wasser unter 35°C bleiben, das wird in dem Gehäuse aber nicht machbar sein, solange man die Lüfter in der Lautstärke zurückhält. Daher wird schwarzer Epdmschlauch (oder Hardtubes) nötig sein, oder du reinigst den ganzen Kram halbjährlich-jährlich. Darauf hätte ich keine Lust.


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



claster17 schrieb:


> Nein, hilft nicht. Wenn du gute Temperaturen in diesem Gehäuse haben willst, nimm die Tür ab oder schneide Löcher rein. Der Deckel oben braucht ebenfalls Bearbeitung, wenn da Luft durch soll.
> 
> Ich habe 2x 420mm und 6x NF-A14 drin und ohne jegliche Anpassung des Gehäuses kannst du 40-45°C Wasser erwarten. Nach Bearbeitung von Front und Deckel waren es 30-35°C bei geringerer Drehzahl. Jetzt mit MoRa420 sind es 20-25°C.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Wakü-community ist nicht so groß, zudem nehmen sich die ganzen Kühler alle nicht allzu viel. Es macht für die ganzen Hardwareredaktionen einfach keinen Sinn, Unmengen an Kühlern zu testen. Für Grafikkarten gibt es zwar einige Vergleichstests mit einigen Kühlern, das sind aber alles nur Tests des Referenzdesigns, Kühlertests für custom Designs sieht man sehr selten, was auch damit zu tun hat, dass es oft nur sehr wenig Auswahl gibt. Zudem ist das mit dem genauen Messen recht aufwändig, die beste Anlaufstelle ist da Igor´s Lab, aber da werden auch nur Kühler für die Referenzkarte getestet.
> Am Ende ist der Grundtenor der Tests aber immer ziemlich gleich: Sämtliche Wasserkühler nehmen sich praktisch nicht viel, immerhin sind die entscheidenden Strukturen alle ähnlich aufgebaut und die Unterschiede bei entscheidenden Komponenten in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen. Wichtiger sind Verarbeitungsqualität, Herstellersupport und Optik, aber wenn man eine custom Karte hat, hat man meist ohnehin kaum bis gar keine Auswahl.
> 
> Da gehts schon los. Das schreibt natürlich keine Seite und sagt kein Youtuber, aber klarer Schlauch enthält immer auswaschbare Weichmacher, die das System versauen und sogar verstopfen können. Auch wenn die Verwendung von destilliertem Wasser da hilft, da Kühlmittelzusätze das Auswaschen noch beschleunigen, wird der Weichmacher bei höheren Temperaturen leicht ausgewaschen. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte das Wasser unter 35°C bleiben, das wird in dem Gehäuse aber nicht machbar sein, solange man die Lüfter in der Lautstärke zurückhält. Daher wird schwarzer Epdmschlauch (oder Hardtubes) nötig sein, oder du reinigst den ganzen Kram halbjährlich-jährlich. Darauf hätte ich keine Lust.



Genau wegen igorslab habe ich mich für den Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 2080 Ti entschieden, da er da ja schon gut abschließt. Und ich glaube, dass er schon gut testet. Also bezüglich der Kühler findet man ja was, aber nicht so eine schöne Übersicht. z.B. Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB wäre hier ja nur für ek. Aber warscheinlich hast du da vollkommen Recht, dass in solchen Tests, mit unter 3° sich halt wirklich nichts gibt (außer extrem OC? - was ich ja nicht vorhabe)
Bezüglich der Schläuche hab ich schon bisschen was über die Weichmacherproblematik gelesen und betreffende Schläuche ausgeschlossen. Aber zuviel Infos fand ich da auch nicht. Hab gelesen mit irgendwelchen Chemieschläuchen oder so?
Die Gehäuse und Schlauch Kombi macht dann ja echt keinen Sinn.

Ich glaube, da muss ich meinen ganzen Plan noch mal überdenken. Auf jeden Fall kann ich einiges zurück schicken


----------



## Sinusspass (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Joe82Low schrieb:


> Genau wegen igorslab habe ich mich für den Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 2080 Ti entschieden, da er da ja schon gut abschließt. Und ich glaube, dass er schon gut testet.


Igor testet ja auch ziemlich gut. Zwar nicht ganz perfekt, aber er ist doch nahe dran. Und in der Übersicht gewinnt der Kryografics Next auch recht deutlich, und das zurecht. Aber bringt das im Alltag einen großen Unterschied?


Joe82Low schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der Kühler findet man ja was, aber nicht so eine schöne Übersicht. z.B. Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB wäre hier ja nur für ek.


Herstellerspezifische Kompatibilitätslisten gibt es reichlich, aber allgemeine Listen findet man eben nicht. Hersteller würden Werbung für Fremdprodukte machen, und Fachmagazine haben zu wenig Leser, um das wirtschaftlich zu finanzieren.


Joe82Low schrieb:


> Aber warscheinlich hast du da vollkommen Recht, dass in solchen Tests, mit unter 3° sich halt wirklich nichts gibt (außer extrem OC? - was ich ja nicht vorhabe)


Es gibt durchaus Gelegenheiten, bei denen 3°C den Unterschied machen, z.B. wenn die Temperatur nahe der Grenze eines Booststeps ist. Aber das sind bei Nvidia 15Mhz. Beim Ram hat der Kryografics schon deutlichere Vorteile, da können es auch paar Mhz sein, aber ganz im Ernst: Abseits vom Benchmark bringt das überhaupt nichts. Die Hardware bleibt mit jedem Ranzkühler nutzbar, selbst 10°C mehr sind Jacke wie Hose. 


Joe82Low schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Schläuche hab ich schon bisschen was über die Weichmacherproblematik gelesen und betreffende Schläuche ausgeschlossen. Aber zuviel Infos fand ich da auch nicht. Hab gelesen mit irgendwelchen Chemieschläuchen oder so?


Watercool Epdm, Ek Zmt, Tygon Norprene. Damit ist man gut aufgehoben. Der Chemiebedarf ist auch eine gute Quelle, aber das ist gerne mal schwer zu bekommen und manche Materialien sind etwas speziell.


Joe82Low schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da muss ich meinen ganzen Plan noch mal überdenken. Auf jeden Fall kann ich einiges zurück schicken


Besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht. Am Anfang macht man immer was falsch, das ging jedem hier so.


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Gelegenheiten, bei denen 3°C den Unterschied machen, z.B. wenn die Temperatur nahe der Grenze eines Booststeps ist. Aber das sind bei Nvidia 15Mhz. Beim Ram hat der Kryografics schon deutlichere Vorteile, da können es auch paar Mhz sein, aber ganz im Ernst: Abseits vom Benchmark bringt das überhaupt nichts. Die Hardware bleibt mit jedem Ranzkühler nutzbar, selbst 10°C mehr sind Jacke wie Hose.



Ja gut in der Praxis (gaming) vernachlässigbar. Wollte halt den kryografics weil er halt schon "fast" eine andere Liga ist, auch wenn es in der Praxis nichts bringt.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht. Am Anfang macht man immer was falsch, das ging jedem hier so.



Jo hab ja noch nichts verbaut . Vielleicht besser erst mal ein geeignetes Case suchen und dann so langsam die WaKühlung aufbauen.
Denkst du es macht dann "Sinn" einfach mal nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlen zwecks Erfahrung sammeln, weil da langt ja locker ein 420er Radiator.

Was hälst du von der aquaero 6 LT? Glaub man könnte ja auch über MB steuern? aber so halt bequemer? oder gibts da was schlaueres?

Nochmal zur VPP755: die VPP655 scheint ja besser zu sein. Hast du da Erfahrung? Oder gleich eine Laing D5? 
Weil der Eisball würde mich optisch am meisten ansprechen, wobei man mit Leitung auch eine ander Pumpe anschließen könnte


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Beim Prozessor wirst du kein großen Vorteil erzielen, da sich Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen. Meist ist da nicht mehr als 10-15°C unter Luft gekühlt drin und das auch nur dann wenn die Wassertemperatur niedrig gehalten werden kann. Denn die Wassertemperatur ist am ende immer ausschlaggebend wie Warm alle Komponente werden.

Intern habe ich einen 420+240 Radiator verbaut und damit kann ich Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit einer Wassertemperatur bis zu 38°C gut kühlen. Zu den 38°C musst du ein Delta von etwa 10-15°C mit dazu rechnen. Manchmal sogar je nach Prozessor mehr, da sich Grafikkarten besser kühlen lassen. Bei dieser Wassertemperatur sind meine Lüfter mit etwa 800-900 U/min nicht laut, aber schon hörbar. Natürlich könnte ich mit der Wassertemperatur noch niedriger kommen, aber ich denke das keiner die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl am laufen haben möchte.

Mit dem Mora was ich noch mit dazu hängen kann komme ich dann mit nur 550 U/min aller Lüfter auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und der Rechner ist sogar selbt unter Last lautlos.

Was den Kühler der Grafikkarte angeht unterscheiden sich die Kühler der Hersteller nicht groß.
Klar wird es kleine Temperaturunterschiede geben, aber hier würde ich die Entscheidung eher der Optik und des Preises überlassen.

Über die Weichmacher freien Schläuche wurde schon berichtet, ich selbst hatte aber fast 3 Jahre den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut gehabt. Der Schlauch hat zwar auch Weichmacher, aber im Vergleich zu anderen sehr wenig. Dadurch das meine Wassertemperatur normalerweise die 30°C nicht übersteigt habe ich nach 3 Jahren kein Weichmacher in den Kühler gehabt. Als ich den Schlauch aber verbaut hatte ich mehrere Umbauten wo ich auch das Kühlwasser zum Teil austauschte und wahrscheinlich so auch einiges an aufgelöstem Weichmacher raus bekam.

Habe jetzt aber auf Hartube umgebaut, da nach fast drei Jahren der Schlauch was trüb war und es mir Optisch nicht mehr so gut gefallen hat. Daher musste ich mich entscheiden entweder neuen Schlauch zu verbauen oder bei dieser Gelegenheit direkt auf Hardtube umzubauen. Wobei der Schlauch nur optisch nicht mehr schön war, funktional hätte ich ihn noch ein paar Jahre drin lassen können.


----------



## claster17 (12. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



Joe82Low schrieb:


> Jo hab ja noch nichts verbaut . Vielleicht besser erst mal ein geeignetes Case suchen und dann so langsam die WaKühlung aufbauen.



Da gibt es eine wunderbare Alternative namens externer Radiator. Dann ist es vollkommen egal, welches Gehäuse vorhanden ist.
So ein MoRa3 420 mit 4x NF-A20 als Beispiel macht jeden weiteren Radiator selbst bei Minimalanzahl (~330 RPM) obsolet, ist aber auch so groß wie manches Gehäuse.



> Was hälst du von der aquaero 6 LT? Glaub man könnte ja auch über MB steuern? aber so halt bequemer? oder gibts da was schlaueres?



Eine wunderbare, wenn auch ziemlich teure Steuerung. Mittlerweile gibt es abgespeckte Varianten wie den Quadro oder Octo, die den meisten Leuten ausreichen dürfte.
Was mich zu so einer externen Steuerung bewegt, ist der vollkommen vom Rest des Systems unabhängige Betrieb. Das heißt, dass sie einmal eingerichtet nur noch Strom benötigt, um alles zu regeln. Betriebssystem oder gar Rest des Computers ist dann egal.



> Nochmal zur VPP755: die VPP655 scheint ja besser zu sein. Hast du da Erfahrung? Oder gleich eine Laing D5?



Die VPP655 ist eine D5 mit anderem Aufkleber.



> Ok das hört sich danach an, als ob du das gleiche Gehäuse hast.



Kannst du hier bisschen nachlesen: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420
(MoRa ist nicht enthalten)


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Der GPU Kühler passt nicht, der ist für das Referenzdesign, du brauchst einen von denen: Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler fuer NVIDIA online kaufen


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Der würde auch passen: Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



blautemple schrieb:


> Der GPU Kühler passt nicht, der ist für das Referenzdesign, du brauchst einen von denen: Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler fuer NVIDIA online kaufen



Ja das hat sinusspass schon gesagt.


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim Prozessor wirst du kein großen Vorteil erzielen, da sich Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen. Meist ist da nicht mehr als 10-15°C unter Luft gekühlt drin und das auch nur dann wenn die Wassertemperatur niedrig gehalten werden kann. Denn die Wassertemperatur ist am ende immer ausschlaggebend wie Warm alle Komponente werden.
> 
> Intern habe ich einen 420+240 Radiator verbaut und damit kann ich Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit einer Wassertemperatur bis zu 38°C gut kühlen. Zu den 38°C musst du ein Delta von etwa 10-15°C mit dazu rechnen. Manchmal sogar je nach Prozessor mehr, da sich Grafikkarten besser kühlen lassen. Bei dieser Wassertemperatur sind meine Lüfter mit etwa 800-900 U/min nicht laut, aber schon hörbar. Natürlich könnte ich mit der Wassertemperatur noch niedriger kommen, aber ich denke das keiner die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl am laufen haben möchte.
> 
> Mit dem Mora was ich noch mit dazu hängen kann komme ich dann mit nur 550 U/min aller Lüfter auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und der Rechner ist sogar selbt unter Last lautlos.



Ja das wird dann beim Dark Base wirklich zu heiß in dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



claster17 schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine wunderbare Alternative namens externer Radiator. Dann ist es vollkommen egal, welches Gehäuse vorhanden ist.
> So ein MoRa3 420 mit 4x NF-A20 als Beispiel macht jeden weiteren Radiator selbst bei Minimalanzahl (~330 RPM) obsolet, ist aber auch so groß wie manches Gehäuse.



Ja genau die Größe ist ja das Problem, hab mir das schon auch angeschaut, aber da ist halt der Platz das Problem. Von daher keine Option


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



claster17 schrieb:


> Kannst du hier bisschen nachlesen: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420
> (MoRa ist nicht enthalten)



Interessant, da gibt einige nice Ansätze. Aber ich denke, da wäre ein komplett neues Gehäuse besser. Wäre mir da zu viel Action mit dem bearbeiten von Front und Top. Jedoch rein vom optischen her würde ich auch gerne mit der Kühlung im Gehäuse bleiben


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim Prozessor wirst du kein großen Vorteil erzielen, da sich Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen. Meist ist da nicht mehr als 10-15°C unter Luft gekühlt drin und das auch nur dann wenn die Wassertemperatur niedrig gehalten werden kann. Denn die Wassertemperatur ist am ende immer ausschlaggebend wie Warm alle Komponente werden.
> 
> Intern habe ich einen 420+240 Radiator verbaut und damit kann ich Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit einer Wassertemperatur bis zu 38°C gut kühlen. Zu den 38°C musst du ein Delta von etwa 10-15°C mit dazu rechnen. Manchmal sogar je nach Prozessor mehr, da sich Grafikkarten besser kühlen lassen. Bei dieser Wassertemperatur sind meine Lüfter mit etwa 800-900 U/min nicht laut, aber schon hörbar. Natürlich könnte ich mit der Wassertemperatur noch niedriger kommen, aber ich denke das keiner die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl am laufen haben möchte.



Also dein System schaut echt super aus, hardtubes machen halt auch was her. 
Ich denke die Temperaturen sind unter Vollast? hast du OC?
Also damit heisst das ja, mit meinen 2 x 420er wäre ich (angenommen geeignetes Gehäuse) auch "nur" bei ca. 35°? was ja egal wäre, aber Lüfter über 1000 U/min nerven dann schon


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Ja meine Angaben haben sich unter Last bezogen und ich denke das du mit 2x 420er Radiatoren sogar auf nur 800 U/min kommen wirst was so je nach Lüfter nicht Laut sein wird.

Hardtubes sieht schon ganz anders aus, auf Schlauch möchte ich daher nicht mehr wechseln wollen.
Ist aber aufwendiger als mit Schlauch zu verbauen. Von den Kosten ist es in meinem Fall mehr gewesen, da ich ja zuvor schon für Schlauch Geld ausgegeben hatte und nun alle Anschlüsse erneut kaufen musste.


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Ja ich denke da macht es echt Sinn, alles erst mal Luftgekühlt und dann nach und nach ein Case zu organisieren und dann die Komponenten für die Kühlung.
Angenommen ich habe 2 420er Radiatoren, einer bläßt in das Gehäuse und der andere raus, würde es ja mehr Sinn machen, nach den Kühlern zuerst in den Radiator wo die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus geht (weniger Abwärme im Gehäuse) oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



claster17 schrieb:


> Eine wunderbare, wenn auch ziemlich teure Steuerung. Mittlerweile gibt es abgespeckte Varianten wie den Quadro oder Octo, die den meisten Leuten ausreichen dürfte.
> Was mich zu so einer externen Steuerung bewegt, ist der vollkommen vom Rest des Systems unabhängige Betrieb. Das heißt, dass sie einmal eingerichtet nur noch Strom benötigt, um alles zu regeln. Betriebssystem oder gar Rest des Computers ist dann egal.



Ok also hast du Erfahrungen mit der/ähnlicher? Wobei bei so einem Projekt kommt es ja dann auch nicht mehr auf 50 mehr oder weniger an.
Vor allem, da sich ja je länger desto mehr rauskristallisiert, dass ich mir von einer WaKü ein Wunder erhofft habe (lautlos und eiskalt) und ja ich weiß, man kann es immer nachlesen dass man den Fehler nicht machen soll.
Dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Vorteil der Optik. Und vielleicht auf Dauer für die Komponenten (gleichmäßigere Kühlung)?


----------



## Joe82Low (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*



claster17 schrieb:


> Eine wunderbare, wenn auch ziemlich teure Steuerung. Mittlerweile gibt es abgespeckte Varianten wie den Quadro oder Octo, die den meisten Leuten ausreichen dürfte.
> Was mich zu so einer externen Steuerung bewegt, ist der vollkommen vom Rest des Systems unabhängige Betrieb. Das heißt, dass sie einmal eingerichtet nur noch Strom benötigt, um alles zu regeln. Betriebssystem oder gar Rest des Computers ist dann egal.



Ok also hast du Erfahrungen mit der/ähnlicher? Wobei bei so einem Projekt kommt es ja dann auch nicht mehr auf 50 mehr oder weniger an.
Vor allem, da sich ja je länger desto mehr rauskristallisiert, dass ich mir von einer WaKü ein Wunder erhofft habe (lautlos und eiskalt) und ja ich weiß, man kann es immer nachlesen dass man den Fehler nicht machen soll.
Dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Vorteil der Optik. Und vielleicht auf Dauer für die Komponenten (gleichmäßigere Kühlung)?


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*

Ja, ich hab ein Aquaero 6 LT.

Mit zwei 420ern kannst du das System schon sehr leise bekommen. In meinem Fall konnte ich nach dem Gehäuseumbau die Lüfter mit ~600 RPM laufen lassen und hab eine Wassertemperatur von knapp über 35°C gehabt. Allerdings haben beide Radiatoren die Luft eingesogen, also 6x 140mm rein und 1x 140mm hinten raus.


----------

